# Digestion Time



## DaphneM (Sep 2, 2011)

How long does it take for food to pass thro' the gut. I am trying to isolate the cause of my problem. Is it the dinner I ate last night at 7pm (I was up in the night







), or the meal I ate 34 hours ago that cause my problem?Daphne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually stuff gets to the colon (is done being digested) within something like 3-6 hours. After that all you are doing is processing the waste for elimination.Timing of trouble can depend on various things.Diarrhea or pain right after a meal tends to be reaction to the meal you just ate (gut went into flush mode rather than move things along mode when a meal is too large or too fatty or sometimes just because you ate.)Gas issues tend to be from the meal you ate 6 hours ago (so when the food gets to the bacteria in the colon you get a rapid increase in gas production, and if you ate gas producing foods you will feel it then). Sometimes the food you ate may cause issues when it leaves (usually in the 16-72 hour range) but that is mostly something about the meal effects stool consistency.And remember IBS symptoms may come and go because of a lot of other things that have nothing to do with what you ate.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen for prompt reply. You have given somes clues to think about.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some more info:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/digestive-system/an00896


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

When I'm having a bad bout, or eat the wrong thing, I've seen food go through me as quickly as 2 hours. Normally for me it's around 12 hours.But lately when I have an attack I've been taking an imodium. I usually don't take it. It will actually stop my IBS-D for 2-3 days and I feel much better, not hungry all the time, more energy, etc. Hangovers are also a LOT better (giggle) which is another clue.What I think is that sometimes my body pushes food through way to fast. I'm not getting all the nutrients or calories from it. My body thinks it's starving and holds onto fat a lot harder than normal. I take an immodium and it slows things down and I start feeling better and absorbing more nutrients and calories. One week I actually dropped a couple pounds and only took one solid BM a day... other days I'm going 4-6 times loose BMs and not losing or actually gaining weight.Now, I have a really hard time losing weight or putting on muscle. I'm a 40yo male and I do (heavy) weights 3 times a week and cardio 5-7 times a week (average 45min a day taking weekends off). I also eat healthy (not super tree hugger healthy, but way better than most... ). So I think my body isn't getting what it needs from it's food. I can put on fat no problem. But that may again be the body grabbing the "Easy" stuff from my diet first to store more fat... who knows.... it's all theory... I've been down every other road (even HRT with Testosterone, HGH, HCG, etc... it worked ok, but my hemocrit and BP shot up too high, so I quit it). This is my latest one after having a couple bad days and finding usually the next 2-3 days after immodium I feel almost normal.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm glad I found this Forum. Many thanks to you all who have responded, it is great to know that I am not the only one that suffers!!! I find it very interesting to note many symptoms are the same.Daphne


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

So, since school is starting again and I have to take my 2 girls to school every morning now, I have been doing an immodium every day (as long as I am taking at least one BM a day). BMs have been solid, 1-2 a day. Lot less "leakage" during the day too, actually almost none. The anxiety still exists having to get up in the morning and drive the girls to school, but been much better.The one negative I'm finding is I'm having a lot more GAS. It's not painful or uncomfortable, but I'm tooting all day! I tried some gasX and it didn't really do much for me. I'm liking it so far. I'm not constipated at all and my BMs are formed and solid. I do add a little more metemucil to my afternoon protein shake though to make sure to keep things moving.I hope it doesn't wear off!


----------

